# Enzo's hair is becoming adult !



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

We now wash and let him air dry 

He looks like a ragamuffin! the hair on his lower back is so course ! 



















it feels like my own hair lol


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Haha I think he looks adorable! SO shiny too :sun:


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Roxy his color is magnificent! I have seen alot of reds that fade to the point of looking apricot, is that a really common thing?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_His color is amazing!! he looks so cute with his dreadlock do! LOL Billy's back is covered with hair like that to. Really tight and curly and a real pain to try to blow straight!!_


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

I don’t think I’d let him air dry to much Roxy (even though he looks sooo adorable like that). You need to train his hair to be straight. I’m afraid you might have a more difficult time getting him straight when you’re prepping for a show and that might make you frustrated & nervous. I’m also glad he’s not fading. His color is really looking good & holding strong. Are you giving him food with tomato pulp in it? Many many years ago Eukanuba had tomato pulp in it & Lance’s chocolate littermate, Trevor, started turning red (Lance also got a red tinge to his coat but it went away when I changed his food). Trevor never got close to the pretty chocolate he started out as. Maybe some tomatoes would be good to help keep him nice & red?


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Tomato pulp??? Really?? Amazing, I guess I can see it but I would have never thought of it.


----------



## DragonsDustt (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow - your dog is beautiful! :star:


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I read that you get mats from letting them air dry?
Is he getting knots at all?
Have to say I love his colour and his looks though


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

KamelotMom said:


> I don’t think I’d let him air dry to much Roxy (even though he looks sooo adorable like that). You need to train his hair to be straight. I’m afraid you might have a more difficult time getting him straight when you’re prepping for a show and that might make you frustrated & nervous. I’m also glad he’s not fading. His color is really looking good & holding strong. Are you giving him food with tomato pulp in it? Many many years ago Eukanuba had tomato pulp in it & Lance’s chocolate littermate, Trevor, started turning red (Lance also got a red tinge to his coat but it went away when I changed his food). Trevor never got close to the pretty chocolate he started out as. Maybe some tomatoes would be good to help keep him nice & red?


I am letting him air dry because its healthier for his hair than to dry it right now. I know it maybe be harder to get straight , but I have some tricks up my sleeve lol  

As for his color We won't know if he will fade or not untill he matures which can take years. It has nothing to do with what is fed to the dog it has to do with the fading gene. I am going to color test him at a lab , and I pray he is Dd or DD if he is dd he will fade.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> I read that you get mats from letting them air dry?
> Is he getting knots at all?
> Have to say I love his colour and his looks though


He has no knots or mats, his hair is short right now. We only aired dried him 2 times. After he is dry he is brushed out. If I never brush him he would have mats and knots and even dreadlocks lol


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

When I was growing coat on Tuesday I would put a conditioner on her and let her air dry as I did not want to put her in oil and dry her every week, so every other bath I would do it and she stayed mat free and looked cute! 

I don't understand the straight hair thing, they are NOT suppose to have straight hair. Why do people do it?


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

In the show ring the coat has to be as straight as possible, they do not like to see the curls, it throws off the balance of the cut/dog. I think it is kind of asinine lol! Since they are a curly coated breed why would you not want the curls, but you can not get the same look out of it as you can when it is straight.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> In the show ring the coat has to be as straight as possible, they do not like to see the curls, it throws off the balance of the cut/dog. I think it is kind of asinine lol! Since they are a curly coated breed why would you not want the curls, but you can not get the same look out of it as you can when it is straight.


Pfft, silly AKC people learn your standard!  I think if you have the right coat texture it should stand up right and look smooth.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

LMAO!!!! I wonder why they do not want the water spaniel and the porty straight as well LOL!!!! JK, It makes it more difficult to get the look right in some ways lol. One reason I am looking more into UKC as apposed to AKC, the clips.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Air dryed Poodle hair doesnt just stand up, no matter what the texture...correct or not. Air dryed Poodle hair will not look smooth or have much body if its not blowed out. Maybe AKC is crazy for wanting the Poodles to look a certain way when they're presented but Im sure as heck not ever walking my Poodle in a AKC ring with a kinky dryed look. 

Also if your using a forced air dryer, you shouldnt be causing much damage to the hair. I know we all have our own techniques but blowing out the coat is my own preference. I can trim up the stray hairs better weekly and I over all prefer a straighter coat vs kinky. Ive been guilty of doing it too. lol


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> LMAO!!!! I wonder why they do not want the water spaniel and the porty straight as well LOL!!!! JK, It makes it more difficult to get the look right in some ways lol. One reason I am looking more into UKC as apposed to AKC, the clips.


After you get going UKC, you will see why most people try it for awhile and decide to stay AKC. Plus if your really interested in ever producing Poodles, there is much more opportunity in AKC. 

Dont get me wrong, UKC can be fun, but its like the beginner registry. Almost everyone that show's started UKC because its laid back and not taken as serious. Its hard to explain with out you showing in both and then comparing.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Right now all I have are altered toys, so I am happy that UKC has an altered class, I have been in the AKC ring and I actually was more worried about the pressure before I first stepped in then I was after I actually did it. I was sooooo scared! I look forward with keeping up the practice of the ring. I will go back into the AKC ring, but I think for now until I better at it I want to show UKC lol. AKC is my "dream" I have been told that I will NEVER finish a dog AKC myself that I would HAVE to have a pro handler and I plan on proving that person WRONG! lol


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> Right now all I have are altered toys, so I am happy that UKC has an altered class, I have been in the AKC ring and I actually was more worried about the pressure before I first stepped in then I was after I actually did it. I was sooooo scared! I look forward with keeping up the practice of the ring. I will go back into the AKC ring, but I think for now until I better at it I want to show UKC lol. AKC is my "dream" I have been told that I will NEVER finish a dog AKC myself that I would HAVE to have a pro handler and I plan on proving that person WRONG! lol


Oh honey, Im there too. Thats what Im doing with Sting right now. I needed to learn the clip and play around first UKC and now Im ready (in 2 months or so) to go AKC. It wont be easy but I do have a black, beautiful male, so it will be ok. We will be atending handling classes for the next few months and Im still perfecting the clip. I know I have a really nice male that is show quality so it will happen eventually.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I wish you the BEST of luck, this has been a hard venture to get into and I keep trudging along and trying not to let the negative things hinder my optimisim so much I want to quit. Luck has not been on my side at all, but also lack of my own knowledge has worked against me in the past, I will make sure that my "mentor" is proven wrong in everything she said about me showing in a ring myself. I had 2 toy bitches that were supposed to be great, no, they were not. My fault just like the 1st 2 I tried, but the first 2 I was stupid enough to believe that I could actually get a good show dog from a pet poodle breeder. She NEVER showed, knew nothing about it and as they were in the beginning of my venture, I knew NOTHING. Now 1 1/2 yr later, I have learned well thought I learned what to look for, I was again wrong. My breeder "mentor" picked my pup for me as show quality, even said champion quality as her sire and dam were both champions and everything else she had told me I believed her. She was my "mentor" and I gave her that trust not to steer me wrong. Now, I am waiting, learning and networking to try to make sure that the pup(s) I choose in the future will be sound healthy quality animals that will be benificial to the preservation and betterment of the breed. I appriciate advise from seasoned breeders and handlers even if they would think the advise elementary.


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

So where do you get tomato pulp...and do dogs like it?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> Pfft, silly AKC people learn your standard!  I think if you have the right coat texture it should stand up right and look smooth.


They have been brushing and blow drying poodles for centuries now where have you been ??? lol


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Also if your using a forced air dryer, you shouldnt be causing much damage to the hair.


I don't have one so I air dry him once in a awhile. I am not afraid of his hair not being trained since I have Kinker hair than he does and I can get my own hair straight lol 

We won't be showing him in AKC for a while I think maybe one AKC show this month but we are focusing on UKC since the shows are in town now.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

It is allowed to be curly in AKC isn't it. Especialy if you're in the E.S. trim, the pack on the rear can she shown curly. Thats sticking in my mind.... maybe I saw it in a book ?? It was a picture of a dog ready to go in the ring at the garden. 

Purple, are you going to show Tuesday? I think I remember a post about you reconsidering but can't remember why. Were you planning on showing her curly?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Roxy, As always Enzo is an amazing color. I'm liking the dreadlock look too


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> It is allowed to be curly in AKC isn't it. Especialy if you're in the E.S. trim, the pack on the rear can she shown curly. Thats sticking in my mind.... maybe I saw it in a book ?? It was a picture of a dog ready to go in the ring at the garden.


That's in the Poodle grooming book, there are a couple pictures of the curly pack. i think it looks nifty.

Roxy, enzo is adorable, he looks so carefree and silly with a floppy fro


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

Roxy I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Dd or DD. I really don't want him to fade. I think his color is perfect they way it is now. Either way, whatever his color does, he is still a very beautiful boy.



maddiek said:


> So where do you get tomato pulp...and do dogs like it?


Don't know where you get it now. 20 years ago I would have told you to use the Eukanuba. LOL


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

LOL! I don't have any reds I like the silver and silver beige, but will keep it in mind for the future just in case I meet someone who has reds.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Air dryed Poodle hair doesnt just stand up, no matter what the texture...correct or not. Air dryed Poodle hair will not look smooth or have much body if its not blowed out. Maybe AKC is crazy for wanting the Poodles to look a certain way when they're presented but Im sure as heck not ever walking my Poodle in a AKC ring with a kinky dryed look.
> 
> Also if your using a forced air dryer, you shouldnt be causing much damage to the hair. I know we all have our own techniques but blowing out the coat is my own preference. I can trim up the stray hairs better weekly and I over all prefer a straighter coat vs kinky. Ive been guilty of doing it too. lol


I did not mean an air dried dog, I meant blowing out a coat to the point it looks like this. Not saying their is anything wrong with that dog but to me it goes against standard. From the AKC "Coat
(a) Quality--(1) Curly: of naturally harsh texture, dense throughout." *shrug*



roxy25 said:


> They have been brushing and blow drying poodles for centuries now where have you been ??? lol


:lol: Not that I've been around for centuries but I never said not to blow dry the dog or brush it.



WonderPup said:


> It is allowed to be curly in AKC isn't it. Especialy if you're in the E.S. trim, the pack on the rear can she shown curly. Thats sticking in my mind.... maybe I saw it in a book ?? It was a picture of a dog ready to go in the ring at the garden.
> 
> Purple, are you going to show Tuesday? I think I remember a post about you reconsidering but can't remember why. Were you planning on showing her curly?


Correct the pack on the ES can be curly or straight.

I have always wanted to show dogs and I want to at least attempt to show her. I don't know if I'll ever get the chance to fulfill my dream of raising Poodles & she is the closest I'll get to doing so. So yeah once or twice just to say I got to step in that ring.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I thought Tuesday has issue's with people or being fearful. Something of that sort you mentioned before right ???


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> I thought Tuesday has issue's with people or being fearful. Something of that sort you mentioned before right ???


Correct but we have been working hard on that and she has gotten so much better.  She may end up as just being my OD dog, I'm not sure yet lol I've been doing so much flip flopping lately I don't know what I'm going to do!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Hopefuly she'll come around for you so you can take her in the ring a few times... maybe more  

Are you growing coat on her or waiting?


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

We are growing coat right now, she needs a bath and a trim and I'll get some new pictures of her posted soon  I took her down with a #10 about a month ago as I was tired of trying to dry her with a hand dryer but now that I have a new air force dryer we can grow coat. Plus she will be 2 on May 2nd so she should have a nice adult coat coming out.


----------



## k9kutz (May 2, 2009)

ergh! hate the curls, all blow dryed for me lol


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> In the show ring the coat has to be as straight as possible, they do not like to see the curls, it throws off the balance of the cut/dog. I think it is kind of asinine lol! Since they are a curly coated breed why would you not want the curls, but you can not get the same look out of it as you can when it is straight.


Actually the coat needs to be straight in order to get the scissoring right. You cant scissor curly coat properly. I prefer the straight look. Air dry will matt especially when the dog goes through coat change.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> Actually the coat needs to be straight in order to get the scissoring right. You cant scissor curly coat properly. I prefer the straight look. Air dry will matt especially when the dog goes through coat change.


Matts are not a good thing, I agree. I actually don't even let my pet poodles air dry. I still to me is kinda silly that the coat has to be straight in the ring though lol. I do what needs to be done for the ring though, even if i think it is silly. I also on the longer coats like the straight look though, I am not very fond of the corded look. To me it looks to much like a komodore or puli's hair. I have never felt or been around a poodle that was corded, but for some reason and I know it is probably incorrect but to me it would seem to smell bad don't know why I imagine that.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I can understand the temptation to just take all the hair off. This week I almost did... the prospect of bathing and drying Jazz was just about to much for me. I resisted, thankfuly, but it's always tempting  The breeder I got saleen from said it would be nice to show her if her white markings fade that is... unless we do UKC. I don't know that she'll turn out though so I didn't bother with the whole puppy coat thing. I'll wait till she stops growing and have her evaulated and then we can talk about growing hair.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok I have to LOL at this one, sine I do toys and the coat is not as shall we say overpowering LOL! I have thought about standards, and I think I have said it before the thought of all the at coat, needed in AKC ring, is just to intimidating....I have done a GREAT job with my toys coats, and I know I can handle a mini as well, but wow the coat of a standard....nuf said LOL! My friend has 10 mostly altered that her husband refuses to let her place in good homes, but the work she has to put into those coats to keep them looking good, wow. She keeps most of them in sport clips though, so her 3 in show coat are still ALOT!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I feel compelled she share a secret concerning grooming my spoos.... I never brush... There I said it. Even when Jazz has all that five or six inches of hair I never brushed it. I think I got lucky, she has just the perfect hair it doesn't matt or tangle much if ever. Now that it's a shorter inch and a half and growing I haven't so much as run a comb through anything but her topknot. I'm betting lighting won't strike twice though so probably Saleen will have that pain in the butt brush it all the time poodle coat LoL. Right now though, I can honestly say I have brushed her exactly once in ummm what is it now, about 6 weeks I guess? Even with all the swimming, romping, tumbling, and troublemaking she does. Of course they get a bath and a blow out every week, so maybe that is part of it?

Then I look at some of my poodle clients that come for grooming and can't understand why they are horribly matted after just a couple of weeks. My big spoo I just shaved the continential down on was completely matt free when he went home. It's been right at three weeks and I could have kicked his owner, but dang if those braceletts weren't matted almost solid and dang if she said she HAD been brushing him LoL.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Even though Zoey is in the lamb clip right now, her ears are still long, and I discovered today that, the breath fresh I put in the water has been making her ears sticky! So they are picking up EVERYTHING right now, so it is into the sink with her LOL! It is soooo great to be able to say I can bathe mine in the sink LOL! I just gave my booster bath I had here to my friend to use at home. What about hair in the ears, My friend says I am to anal about plucking the hair, she always leaves some because she says its there for a reason, but I like to have nice clear ears, What do you all think?


----------

